# Windows 10 November Upgrade (Threshhold 2)



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I just updated my Windows 10 with the November Update. Quite frankly, I don't see what the big deal is. But the update is large (~3GB). It never showed up in my Windows updates, but I didn't want to do a huge download like that when it wanted to. Instead I downloaded the latest Windows 10 install iso, from here. I clicked "download tool now."

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

The update took about 45 minutes. Really, it seemed to amount to an entire reinstall if Windows 10. I also had to reinstall my printer driver and webcam driver, and reassociate pdf's with Adobe Reader. Pretty clumsy update, if you ask me.

You can check your Windows 10 build by pressing the Windows key on your keyboard and tapping the "r" key. Type winver into the search box and press enter to display your current build. The original Windows 10 build was 10240, but the new build after the November update is 10586.

If you don't have build 10586 you can expect to get hit with a 3GB update download, probably when you least expect it. That could be a big deal for people getting Internet from 4G or satellite who have limited data service.

Here is what winver looks like after the update.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks! Appreciate the info.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I am still using windows 8.1. Is there any downfall to windows 10?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> I am still using windows 8.1. Is there any downfall to windows 10?


I'm having good luck with it so far.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

frank b said:


> I am still using windows 8.1. Is there any downfall to windows 10?


I upgraded my win 8.1 laptop to 10 a while ago and have had no problems whatsoever. I'm reluctant to upgrade my win 7 desktop as it has a lot of business files on it and a few older programs that I'm not sure how compatible they will be with 10. I figure I have a few months before I have to make a firm decision about upgrading the desktop or not.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I performed the November Update and.....

*drumroll*

....it was business as usual. *shrug* I literally had to go check to make sure it had installed - it basically took longer to reboot.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Any common programs you've found that don't run well with it? 

I've been postponing doing the upgrade even though Win 8.1 drives me nuts with those miserable charms, because I can't afford significant functional problems through the end of the year. Chiefly, I'm concerned with Adobe products, peripheral hardware, Apple iPod software and Firefox (I'm too set in my ways to change browsers). 

I'm assuming (perhaps stupidly) that it works fine with all versions of Micro$oft's own products, such as Excel, Word and Outlook. True?

After getting burned so bad with Win 8.1 (nasty thing!), I've been reluctant to dive into Win 10.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Raeven said:


> Any common programs you've found that don't run well with it?


No problems with app compatibility. The only issue I had was that a few drivers had to be reinstalled.

I've installed Office 2013 and Office 2016 on Windows 10 and they both work fine.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

^ What Nevada said. Everything I have (Office 2K16, Samsung apps, etc.) runs great.


----------

